# I need advice on giving betta as present



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok my little brothers birthday is coming up soon. He is alot younger then me he is 9 years old. He is turning 10. He has always wanted a BETTA FISH! But my mom never let him get one because she thought they would be too hard for him to keep. But he has persisted ever since. I am going to give him a betta fish for his birthday. I want it to be simple but i am giving him a tank and plants all that stuff including a fish/s. I need some advice on what is best and what gender how many all that good stuff. I just want the betta fish/s to be happy and my little brother to be overjoyed. Any advice would help alot!!:-D


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Males are aggressive, so you could only have one. Females on the other hand, you could put them together. Not in a bowl though. At least 10 gallons and the only way the females won't fight is if you put 4 or more. I have read on one of the stickies on this forum that 6 females are good.

*Male:* (Excuse the giant picture, Photobucket is being a jerk)








*Female:*


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so with females you probably want more than just 2 so they will get along better and then with males you cant put them with other males right?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank do you plan? and do you have bettas or have kept bettas to help him be successful?
You want him to be successful and I would recommend one fish at a time either male or female...not both and not more than one...and he and you need to be ready to make daily to every other day water changes....success is the key....its not much fun to have lots of problems in the beginning.....but you will be there to help him...right?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't advise taking on a sorority for your first fish. People who have kept bettas for years have difficulty with sororities... they're a house of cards that can topple at any minute.

I think a 3-5 gallon tank kit (with light and filter) and ONE male or female betta would be a great choice. Make sure you do a lot of research on choosing a good betta, how to cycle your tank and keep your water quality good, what food to feed your betta, etc.

Here is an items list I think you need:

Tank with a lid and light
heater (a must)
filter (only if you are going to cycle)
gravel
silk plants 
a cave of some sort
pellet food
aquarium salt (for occasional illness)
a net
a soft sponge to scrub the side of the aquarium occasionally
bucket marked "fish only"
water dechlorinator

It would be really great if you got the tank and let your brother open that and then take him to the store to pick his own fish (with your guidance).. that way he gets the surprise of the tank and the enjoyment of picking out his own fish


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> It would be really great if you got the tank and let your brother open that and then take him to the store to pick his own fish (with your guidance).. that way he gets the surprise of the tank and the enjoyment of picking out his own fish


Man if I was a 10 year old that would make my day.... err it still would for me now too. 

Though... you want to run the tank 24hr before getting the fish... humm.... I dont have an answer for that one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with 1fish2fish.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30934

The link to my thread for when I gave my 10 year old cousin his birthday present! It lists and there are pictures of everything I got him.

From experience, just one fish will be the best starting out. And I agree with what 1f2f said, a 3-5 gallon will be perfect.


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I am going to be with him so I can guide him through all the steps and how to take care of the fish and changing the water and feeding. My friend recomended a feeding chart so he can mark off different times he has feed the fish. His birthday is tommorrow and I think i know what i am going to do. My mother is taking him out the so I am going to set up the fish tank somewhere where he won't find it so it can run for 24 hours then i will send him on a scavenger hunt till he finds then I can bring him to the store and let him pick out his own betta fish!! Thank everyone for your ideas and advice lets hope he loves it!!

I am going to be there with him so he can learn all the stuff about changing the water and i will help him do most of it but I am planning on getting him a 3 gallon tank is that ok you know for a betta fish to live in?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A 3 gallon is perfectly fine. IMHO its the best size for bettas.. some would disagree but I think its a great size and a great starter tank.


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Today is monday I bought a 3 galloon tank and asome plants and accessories and i already set up the tank and it has been running good and lets hope he loves it! Celebrating in about 2 hours!


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh.....so excited for you! Can't wait to hear what his reaction is.


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh he loved it!!! He was so happy you should have seen his face when he saw the tank he loved it! He also loved how he got to go and pick out his fish he got a male and he is blue i will post a picture soon he named him Caleb. He just loves it! Thanks everyone for the advice i am teaching him all about it. He loves it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad your brother loves his tank and fish.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember when my dad gave me the ten gallon tank that is my sorority tank. I've had that tank for years, and it has moved from one house, to another with me. 

He will learn a lot caring for a fish. He will learn to love his betta, and how to care for it. Keeping fish has taught me a lot, and I hope he finds as much joy in betta keeping as I have.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fish keeping is a wonderful hobby. I think it teaches responsibility and it teaches us compassion and caring.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's so nice of you! It's a great lesson for kids. Can't wait to see some picture of Celeb.


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is Caleb!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's lovely! Great colors and nice fins. What a pretty boy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I would deffinatly get him a male as smaller kids will most likely LOVE the bright colors and pretty fins of a male.... also because theymust live alone it will be easier to take care of for a beginner fish lover. lolz also, i suggest bringing him to the petstore and let him pick out which betta he wants that way he gets to choose a color that he LOVES and he will become more attached to the fish. Hope this helps! Hope he loves his new fish


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh, Caleb is very pretty! Love that tail.


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody that helped me along the way with information and advice. My little bro just loves Caleb. He really is enjoying him. He has learned a lot in the last couple days. Caleb is swimming around happy and energetic. Thanks everybody my little brother is in love with his new fish.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Aw he's a handsome dude!  That was so sweet of you to do that for him.


----------

